# My Moebius Tumbler



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I've just completed my version of the Tumbler kit. It was largely built OOTB except for the addition of proper intake grills on the sides, some added detail inside the intakes and a few bits of styrene sheet over the obvious seams in the cockpit on the control column. It was painted with Tamiya semi-gloss black and Tamiya dark bronze and bronze. The other metallic surfaces were done with Revel Aluminium. The windows were coated with Tamiya translucent smoke.

www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/Tumbler_Spotlite.jpg
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/Tumbler_3Q.jpg
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/Tumbler_Rear.jpg
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/Tumbler_Side.jpg
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/Tumbler_Top.jpg

I had a few issues building it. I have to see it really is one of those kits you need to test fit constantly before gluing.

When building the cockpit I didn't follow the instructions. First I added one external side wall. Then the matching interior wall. I assembled and painted the chairs and control column and divider. The front controls should be painted as well. I then glued in the interior front then glued the other side panels together and before they set attached them to the cockpit. Then finished with the external front panel and rear panels.

The rear engine and the rear stabilizer fins were a bit tricky as well. Test fit them as well. I also noticed the numbers for the struts were often swapped left for right in the instructions so be careful with them.

Let me know you have any other questions about the build. I certainly enjoyed it and the finished model looks great, thanks Moebius!


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Fantastic Build!:thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Yea. That paint job coupled with your fine photos create the illusion of the full size prop. Super work as usual. I did not want to do this one until now.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks! I took the first photo on the top of my staircase at night with the camera on the floorboards and lit the model with a handheld LED torch. F8 aperture and I think about a 1 minute exposure! It did come out pretty well.

Easy paint job. A couple of airbrushed mist coats of the semi-gloss black after sanding off all the glue marks and fingerprints. The rest was hand brushed. One thing I did do to protect the transparencies was mask them as soon they were installed in the frames. Wish I always did that, saves a lot of problems.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Superb job! :thumbsup:


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Very cool. Fox would be proud!!


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

This is a great build. I'll be using it as guide for mine when it comes in next week.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

The book "Batmobile The Complete History" by Mark Cotta Vaz is an excellent reference. I used the Tumbler section extensively for painting.


----------

